
YouSendIt Raises $10 Million in Series B Round - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/24/yousendit-raises-10-million-in-series-b-round/
======
brlewis
What's the barrier to entry here? It looks easy to implement.

~~~
create_account
Yes, it's called FTP.

Remember that article about webifying unix commands? This is yet another
example.

And they got $10m! The bubble is back!

~~~
nostrademons
YSI really is a good service - I use it all the time to send stuff to friends,
or did before I switched to SendSpace. Many of my friends don't understand
FTP, don't want to download a client, and just want to click on a link and get
the file.

Only problem is they have basically no barriers to entry, so it'll be hard for
them to ever become more than a commodity. If they're lucky, they may be able
to make a tiny profit by charging or advertising just above their costs, but
if they ever get decent margins they'll be swamped by the competition.

------
nickb
What they need all that money for is beyond me. I guess VCs need to prop it up
even more before they flip it.

~~~
staunch
Bandwidth and storage costs could easily get into the millions over a year or
two.

------
aquateen
Who would pay for file sharing? Who would invest $10 mil in something like
this?

I've always wondered... if you raise millions through venture funding etc, are
you allowed to just put it in your personal bank account?

~~~
gms
I'm sure there are 50 million strings attached to this amount.

